# SSWC 2008 Napa, CA staging post-race photos



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Long overdue, at the scene, lots of Red Bull and California microbrew beers vapor in the air. Lots of Napa dirt dusted bicycles. All single speeds, all decked out. And it began with Jeff Jones front and center showing off to an enthusiast jocking the handlebar lines and the big fork/wheel of the Spaceframe. Then this brown Surly fixed gear roadie rolls up with the fatties fit fine cyclocross/monstercross knobbies. It was high 90's and did a lap up the hill. Just realized this is very near the one year anniversary of SSWC08.  I look forward to the next N.Cal SS event!

Just a few images I haphazardly snapped off, there was a lot more to experience in person. More after the images below:









853 steel badged single speed with Duc SC32 fork.









Lime green Surly 1x1 26" single speed bike with Duc32 fork, Profile crankset, check the Miller bottle opener!









Hunter custom steel bike in pink, Fox F80X terralogic fork, X819 Mavic rims









IBIS carbon fiber everywhere with Rock Shox Team SID fork









IBIS w/ Shimano XTR SS crankset, ZTR 355 tubeless, Hutchinson Python UST tires









Independent Fabrications ti frameset, Pace RC31 carbon fork, Moots ti stem, Jones ti H Bar, BB7s!









Jeff Jones on his titanium Spaceframe with fat wheel combo front truss fork. BB7s!









Kenwood Racing V brakes gold throw back









Kish Racing 650B Pacenti Neo-Moto 2.3s, White Industries drivetrain, Paragon Machine Works drops









Brent would be proud - On One UK Inbred, carbon fork. Spot Brand in background.









SSWC08, Summerfest brew, Tony Pereira Cycles custom









Jacquie "Alice B. Toeclips" Phelan, WOMBAT MTB Hall of Fame









Phil Wood & Co. limited single speed (were these built by Sycip?)









Bianchi PUSS "pretty in pink" Easton Ultralite aluminum single speed









Retrotec cruiser with White Industries Double Dos ENO drivetrain, Formula Bianco's.









Retrotec cruiser in race trim. Noticing the outside cable routing on fork is not so rare.









Single speed road bike with cross knobbies









Rock Lobster custom frame, Santa Cruz, Paul hardware, Pipedream Cycles titanium UK









Bianchi SASS chromed out (BB7s), Redline Monocog 29er, at the batcave.









Soulcraft Holy Roller rigid 29er, Petaluma, CA. Shimano 29er rims.









Soulcraft Magura Durin Race MD80R









Rare sightings: Selle Italia Storika, Magura EVO2 hydraulic rim brakes









Surly Steamroller on deep v fatties, flask of apple juice. Brakeless!









Sycip murdered out!









Sycip cockpit color concept on point









Sycips. BB7s!









Sycip, Ritchey WCS coordinated









Sycip lugged White Industries double double









Trek 69er with Middlburn RS7 RS8 cranks









Wombat propaganda

###

MTBR: SSWC08 Winners, Race Report, 

RECAPS: Singlespeed World Championships 2008, Official Blog SSWC08, Dirt Rag Magazine, SSWC08 YouTube channel, SSWC08 Golden Gate Ride Veloworld, Flickr Pool SSWC08 photo spectacular.

_New York Times published an article a few days after the event: _Single-Speed Race for Multitude of Pedaling Eccentrics

###

_A mirror of Curtis Inglis' personal report recap:_

SSWC08 Personal Recap September 2nd, 2008

Howdy, it has been a week since the race. I have been pouring over the blogs and pictures from so many people. Our guests from Sweden just headed back home, so Mitzi and I are having our first real day off in a while. Not sure where to begin&#8230; writing is not my strongest point.

Wednesday, August 20th: This was to be the kick-off to the week of bike riding. Not too many people from outside the area showed up, but it was a huge turn out of locals. Had a great time, perfect start to the week.

Thursday, August 21st: Annandale State Park. Plenty of people showed up for this one, a lot of people I knew, and plenty I didn't. People from all over the US, England, Wales, Scotland and France in attendance. It was fun to see what other areas think of our riding and the heat of summer in Northern California. This was a huge group to try and get through the park and over to the Sycip's for a little open house. We had a great ride over and back with a lovely taco truck lunch, paid for by the Sycips. Each group that I was able to ride with seemed really happy to be riding out in our area. It felt really good to be a part of so many people having a great vacation. I remember talking to one rider who just wanted to ride in the Redwoods, two minutes later we were riding through a really nice grove of Redwood trees. To see the smile on his face was priceless. Thanks Jeremy for opening your shop and letting us all come hang out. Sean from Soulcraft brought the keg that made it harder for some to make it back to the cars across the park.

Friday, August 22nd: Fairfax Ride
Sean Walling was the leader for this ride and again, lots of people showed up. Some were too tired to make it out after the previous day's ride. We were planning on doing the Pine Mountain Loop. Luckily we ran into one of the Tam Rancho guys, and he was nice enough to give us all passes, so we switched gears and road out there. It was a perfect switch to what we had planned. The group splintered up pretty quickly with faster folks hammering a fast loop out with the rest of us enjoying the riding and the views. Back down to the cars, we all headed over to the brewery for some lunch. Again, a perfect day of riding and meeting new people.

Friday evening: We took off late from our busy day of hanging out in Fairfax. It seems like there must have been 10 cars full of us racing down Highway 101 for the ride. We all parked and got our clothes on for the ride over the bridge. Friends from out of town were having a hard time believing 20 minutes ago we were in some great warm weather zone and were now freezing.

The ride over the bridge was great, more first timers with huge smiles. It seemed like we kept picking up more and more people. You would pass a small group taking pictures and notice they were on singlespeeds. If you gave them the, "Come on," nod and they would be riding with us. Our large group got to American Cyclery one hour later than the mandatory leave time for the ride. I was glad we were all so punctual. Most of the huge group took off with some of us waiting for Tony P. He had called and would be there any minute. No one wants to leave some one behind. Our group took a more direct path to the bridge. On the way to the bridge, we ran into even more late riders. Again, a great ride through the city over the Golden Gate Bridge and down to Curby Cove. Curby Cove is a really special place. Mitzi and I spent the night down there on the last night of our honeymoon, over ten years ago. If you ever get a chance to spend the night there, I highly recommend it. The barbeque didn't seem to work out as well as we thought, but people were really stoked to be down there and I think the group as a whole had a great time. Getting home at a decent hour really helped.

Saturday, August 23rd: Course set up/Registration check-in
What can I say, all the months of prep and all the great help made Saturday really fun.
Jim & Ron made life much easier on us since they set-up the upper course. Lynette, with family in tow, ran registration. We broke down registration at 5pm and made the announcement that we were doing the decider at the bowling alley. The group had an hour to get down there. Once at the bowling alley, we got a few lanes rented and the four guys all vying for 2009 fitted up with their shoes. The bowling alley bar was packed and it was great to see everyone down there enjoying the place. We had spent quite a few nights scoping it out, wondering if we could pull it off without getting kicked out.
My Dad did us all a great favor by keeping people out of the walkways and the bowling went better than expected.

Once we were done with bowling, it was off to find our winner on Ms. Pacman. If there were more people wanting the race in 2009, we were going to through in some air hockey eliminations, but there were only four people who really wanted it, so we went with the two rounds. Colorado rocked at both. I must say, I was hoping for either France or Colorado.
After hanging out at the bowling alley for a bit longer, a group of us headed out to Azzurro Pizzeria for some food. Michael, Reid and Steve were expecting us and it was great to see so many of our friends there having a late dinner also. At one point, I think we had over half the tables filled with riders. We headed home, with a quick stop at Downtown Joe's. We had to see how things were turning out. They seemed pretty packed with all of us singlespeeders outside.

Sunday, August 24th: Race day
Now the stress, riding and lack of good sleep were now piling up. Ron & George headed out first thing to hide Easter eggs for us. We also wanted them to check the markings, just in case someone thought it would be fun to change them.

Jeff pretty much took over and at this point and got everything going. Jeff handled all the volunteers. Sean W was the EMT, in charge of all that sort of stuff. Sean was able to get a bunch of people to come out and volunteer there personal time, just in case some one got hurt. Gladly, nothing really serious transpired. Sean did a great job with all of it.
We got to mess with all the folks that didn't make it in to the race too. We made them run pretty far for a top 20 spot into the race, but then let them all in. The race was really fun with more people on course than I can ever remember. All the riders were super cool, no pushing or yelling, we were all just out to have some fun riding bikes. Some people figured out who I was. After the 5th person yelled, "Go Curtis!" the guy in front me would finally asked if it was Curtis Inglis behind them. They would thank me for putting all this on and I would have to try to explain it was a big group helping me out. It felt really good to race. I can't tell you how funny it was to have Carl Decker slow down, slap me on the ass, flash a smile of victory, and then race off to the finish line, his black cape flying behind him.

One week later: Someone asked me today if I was having post-partum depression&#8230; and, yes, there is a part of me missing the build-up to the race, even though it was really a lot of work and really stressful. I am guessing my customers who are waiting for bikes are happy this race is over so I can focus on their orders. I am really thankful for all of the help I received from friends and family over the last year in order to get this race off the ground as well as the very generous sponsors. People went above and beyond what we had asked for and I am truly speechless at their generosity. Go spend money with them, they deserve it. Thank you to everyone who helped make SSWC08 super sweet. With out there help this event would of sucked.

-Curtis (Inglis, Retrotec, host event organizer of SSWC08)

###

_Deckerating the 2008 SSWC_

On Saturday I pre-road the Championship course on the Skidsteer. The course was the same as the Napa World Cup back in '98, but with dusty summer dirt instead of Spring World Cup soil. It was very technical and loose and even scary on the cable-less steed. Nearly any soft place to crash was ablaze in bright red poison oak. An eyes wide shut experience. I was able to ride everything, but barely, and slowly. I decided that I would race with some good old-fashioned XTR disc brakes. Couldn't really enjoy the company of Barry Wicks and Travis Brown during the race if I was lying on the ground dead.

Race day started out foggy and had me concerned, as my "race kit" consisted mostly of dental floss and good intentions. Fortunately the sun burned through and the weather was perfect. The Scottish contingent was suffocating from the heat. It was probably 79 degrees. After the usual Le Mans style start, I was in maybe 50th place of the 400 racers. A little pedaling and cape crusading later, I was at the front with Barry and Mark Weir. Mark had a nice low gear and a 6" travel bike. He was haulin' ass. Weir led most of the race while Wicks and I were cheered on by the sizeable crowd; who were undeniably turned on by our dead sexy outfits. On the last lap I caught and dispatched Weir for the lead. At the top of the last descent, with an insurmountable gap, I stopped for a small sip of beer. With a half mile of flat gravel to go, I slapped Curtis, the race organizer on the bum as I lapped him. Curtis said "Good to see you guys" and I looked over my shoulder and saw Weir on my wheel. Cheeky bastard. At that point I had ridden 98% of the race in way too big of gear (34/16) and Weir had been picking daisies with his 32/18. So I pedaled away from the lycra-clad "God Of Downieville", leaving him a view of my best parts and a fluttering cape.

After 30 minutes spent sipping beers and scrubbing my entire body with Tecnu poison oak remover, I headed to the Tattoo parlor with women's winner Rachel Lloyd to receive my hard earned reward. I was almost disappointed to see that the tatoo was kinda small. Almost.

At last year's event in Scotland, the Napa delegate won the distinguished honor of hosting SSWC08 by winning a stationary bike race/scotch drinking/jig dancing competition. Curtis Inglis and his merry-makers did a bang-up job of putting on this year's race, kudos to them. The host of next year's race (as determined by bowling and Mrs. PacMan omnium) is Durango Colorado. I'll see you there.

- Carl (Decker, men's winner of SSWC '08)


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

SSWC08 was SOoooo last year. 



Awesome pics!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

illnacord said:


> Phil Wood & Co. limited single speed (were these built by Sycip?)


Yep. Steel was by Sycip, titanium by I.F.

Great photos!


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Any of these bikes owned by MTBR members? Any of these bikes making the voyage to middle Earth, New Zealand?


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Murdered out means it's all flat black.


----------



## BThor (Aug 26, 2004)

Incredible I have owned and do own two of the bikes in this pic series. Former owner of the sycip/phil wood with the pinstripe done my tattoo artist, and I do own the orange soulcraft... 

that was a good day for certain


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Just had an excuse to re-visit these cool photos 

That first bike, the "853 badged" one, is a Cotic "Simple" BTW. The singlespeed version of the "Soul".

Edit - Although looking again I see that it has a front gear cable stop, so in that case it i*s* a Soul.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

tIF is mine....


----------

